# Help: Worried about Working Out and Increased Sex Drive



## Cattermole (Feb 1, 2014)

On Sunday, I ran my first 10-mile race. While this is a great accomplishment I have noticed a significant spike in my sex drive during the week leading up to the race and in the days since I ran; about 10 days in total. 

I workout 2-3 times per week for about 45 minutes each time and have average eating habits. During the week leading up to the race, I ate mostly a plant-based diet - salad for lunch and dinner, fish for protein, etc. - and worked out 3 times and ran only twice (Not great prep, I know.) This helped me lose about 2 or 3 pounds.

Now, I cannot stop thinking about sex! This morning (Thursday) I spent about 3 hours watching porn and "distracted" myself by going to a midday fitness class (I am self-employed). Now I want to jerk off again or sex with my wife who is not home and has a much lower sex drive than me. She also barely works out so I have not communicated this to her.

I don't know what to do. I want to continue working out but am honestly afraid being fit will turn me into a sex addict. 

Background: I played soccer in college and recall a similar correlation during my off season workouts. I am now in my late 20s and no longer practice 5-6 days a week as was the norm in college. This is the most physically active I have been since my early 20s.

Question: How can/should I express this change to my significant other? Also, has anyone had a similar experience? I feel really alone.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to relate cause I've been a nympho my entire life. 

But I think you should be honest and open with your wife and be able to tell her how you feel. 

Either that or expect some right hand injuries in the near future hehe


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Not sure why this is an issue to share with your SO. Just tell me that increased workouts = increased testosterone = more interest in sex.


Then say you're welcome. Done deal


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Cattermole said:


> On Sunday, I ran my first 10-mile race. While this is a great accomplishment I have noticed a significant spike in my sex drive during the week leading up to the race and in the days since I ran; about 10 days in total.
> 
> I workout 2-3 times per week for about 45 minutes each time and have average eating habits. During the week leading up to the race, I ate mostly a plant-based diet - salad for lunch and dinner, fish for protein, etc. - and worked out 3 times and ran only twice (Not great prep, I know.) This helped me lose about 2 or 3 pounds.
> 
> ...


Are you taking any supplements/shakes/pre-workout?

You are not alone. My Bf works out 5 days a week an hour and a half each day. He also takes pre-workout and a shake afterwards. His sex drive has increased since the pre-workout. His drive is fine anyways. But, it has probably helped boost your testosterone, metabolism, and other hormones in your body since they have been sorta dormant for a while. haha! 
You are not the odd ball out. Just do what you have to do. Make sure you tell her you've been working out and that is why you believe your drive has went up, so she doesn't freak out and wonder why it has and if it is something other than working out that has gotten you there!!!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Cattermole said:


> I don't know what to do. I want to continue working out but am honestly afraid being fit will turn me into a sex addict.


That's ridiculous. Being healthy and having a healthy sex drive does not make you a "sex addict". 

First of all, despite all the popular hype, "sex addiction" is not really a recognized condition. Instead its simply considered a type of compulsion disorder (along with many other types of compulsions). It's only a problem if it's interfering with your job or your day to day life.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> Are you taking any supplements/shakes/pre-workout?
> 
> You are not alone. My Bf works out 5 days a week an hour and a half each day. He also takes pre-workout and a shake afterwards. His sex drive has increased since the pre-workout. His drive is fine anyways. But, it has probably helped boost your testosterone, metabolism, and other hormones in your body since they have been sorta dormant for a while. haha!
> You are not the odd ball out. Just do what you have to do. Make sure you tell her you've been working out and that is why you believe your drive has went up, so she doesn't freak out and wonder why it has and if it is something other than working out that has gotten you there!!!


I can definitely relate to this.
Firstly , working out does increase your sex drive because it elevates testosterone levels.
But sometimes I use pre workout stimulants and I does give me additional sex drive.
The first time I ever used one , my wife almost freaked out because we had sex three times that night after my workout . I was age 40 and felt like I was 17 yrs again.

Stimulants are ok , but it's best to cycle them off and on every six weeks.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh man. You can tell the difference in the stamina, the energy, the aggression and the stiffness. I can see how she would be scared :rofl:

He says his doesn't drag him down. They give him good levels of energy and help him maintain endurance through work as well.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cattermole said:


> On Sunday, I ran my first 10-mile race. While this is a great accomplishment I have noticed a significant spike in my sex drive during the week leading up to the race and in the days since I ran; about 10 days in total.
> 
> I workout 2-3 times per week for about 45 minutes each time and have average eating habits. During the week leading up to the race, I ate mostly a plant-based diet - salad for lunch and dinner, fish for protein, etc. - and worked out 3 times and ran only twice (Not great prep, I know.) This helped me lose about 2 or 3 pounds.
> 
> ...


First of all , congrats on your ten mile race accomplishment.
Secondly , congrats on your healthy lifestyle choices . Being that physically fit in your late thirties is great.

Your increased sex drive is really a spillover from that.

Is your wife also involved in the fitness lifestyle?
If no then try to get her involved and she'll also get a similar boost in her sex drive.

Maybe you can use this increased drive to explore new areas sexually with her , I'm sure she'll be glad for it.


----------



## Cattermole (Feb 1, 2014)

Everyone, 

Thanks for your comments, particularly Carribean Man. I do not feel as strange anymore. By the way, I never take supplements.

Talking to her is tricky. I am keen to share new experiences with her, especially ones that lead to better health. 

First, she does not workout regularly. We have talked about this several times about it over the last five years of marriage. I am the opposite. I have tried to go running with her, go to the gym, walk, et cetera but nothing worked so far.

Second, she tends to go all-in on work and leisure. For her sex is an afterthought whereas I try to make sure we are intimate at least once a week. I am a very generous lover and always try to spend time going down on her", fingering, and making out. She often, it seems, wants me to "just stick it in" so she can check it off her list of wifely duties.

Given the above, it is not easy to start a conversation whose point is "Babe, I feel the need to have more sex." 

Last, while sex addiction may not be a "disease" the amount I think about sex during these periods is distracting. I constantly, once an hour, think about or want to have sex. Still not sure how to curb it…


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Cattermole said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your comments, particularly Carribean Man. I do not feel as strange anymore. By the way, I never take supplements.
> 
> ...


:rofl: YOU ARE NORMAL SEXUALLY! 

I think about it way more than once an hour.

Your firstly, I can relate to the not working out thing. I just do not like it. I don't want to do it. My Bf doesn't get aggravated that I don't. If he ever has, he has not mentioned it to me anyways. I don't see how you could get her to go. If she doesn't care for it, she still probably wont even with persuasion.

Is she depressed somewhat? What is her age? If she is all work maybe that is weighing on her. Stress. Usually if I just want to check it off the list it is because I am feeling blah emotionally, or it is because he is making me feel a certain way. 

Glad you don't feel so strange anymore.

You will find lots of great support here. Especially about your sex drive!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I work out regularly and do not think it has ever impacted my libido in either direction.

I am a totally different person though if I don't work out - I feel horible and do not sleep well. 

I would just tell your partner how you feel and that you want sex.


----------



## loveadvice (Dec 22, 2013)

Cattermole said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your comments, particularly Carribean Man. I do not feel as strange anymore. By the way, I never take supplements.
> 
> ...


Would your wife approve of you masturbating? Would she approve of you watching porn while masturbating? If not, then perhaps ask her for her opinion on how to resolve the situation. If given the opportunity to give her opinion, maybe you would be surprised at her solution.


----------



## bABI (Apr 29, 2014)

Cattermole said:


> *I don't know what to do. I want to continue working out but am honestly afraid being fit will turn me into a sex addict.*


i discovered that working out leaves me feeling crazy horny most of the time...careless/unsolicited erections, annoying & painful morning erections, frequent sexual thoughts. I took a six month break from working out, and it kinda subsided. Now i've resumed working out, and it's all back. I only take water before & after working out. Sadly, i've got no one to 'benefit' from my horniness at the moment - porn & masturbation aint my thing.

Like you Cattermole, i am wondering, should i stop working out??? Especially since i've got no avenue ease the pent up sexual tension.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cattermole (Feb 1, 2014)

bABI said:


> i discovered that working out leaves me feeling crazy horny most of the time...careless/unsolicited erections, annoying & painful morning erections, frequent sexual thoughts. I took a six month break from working out, and it kinda subsided. Now i've resumed working out, and it's all back. I only take water before & after working out. Sadly, i've got no one to 'benefit' from my horniness at the moment - porn & masturbation aint my thing.
> 
> Like you Cattermole, i am wondering, should i stop working out??? Especially since i've got no avenue ease the pent up sexual tension.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Working out is the only activity I have ever participated in - apart from sex - that has significantly altered my libido. I think you should either press on with exercise or decrease your current frequency. :roll eyes: (sigh)


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well you could tell your wife that your new habits of eating healthy, and working out, have shot up your sex drive, and you want more. 

Then if she refuses, or simply ignores you, you can push the subject further. Try initiating more, bring up counseling, doctor visits for hormone levels, and whatever else people do. 

If she again, refuses, you have a variety of options:
You can divorce and get a more sexually active mate. This option is best if you don't have kids. 
You can just masturbate a lot. This is mostly for...if you can't afford new toys, or have kids. 
Or you can buy some new sex toys to replace your wife since she is uncaring to your desires. This is best if you can afford it, and you have kids and don't want to divorce.


----------



## U.E. McGill (Nov 27, 2013)

bABI said:


> i discovered that working out leaves me feeling crazy horny most of the time...careless/unsolicited erections, annoying & painful morning erections, frequent sexual thoughts. I took a six month break from working out, and it kinda subsided. Now i've resumed working out, and it's all back. I only take water before & after working out. Sadly, i've got no one to 'benefit' from my horniness at the moment - porn & masturbation aint my thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO! Working out is the cheapest anti depressant there is for man. 

Understand though porn and masturbation may not be about sex, but is often about endorphins. See the ted video on YouTube. 

To the OP's question: never make excuses for who you are. I work out at least 5 days a week. I could go anytime anywhere. EMBRACE IT!!! 

Don't get all girly and tell your wife how you feel. Then she may think your just venting. Tell her what you need. Tell her "I need sex. I need it x times". What ever. 

Go read MMSLP and get the full story.


----------

